# SD opener is going out this weekend



## Iamhunting (Oct 24, 2005)

I will be traveling to SD in the morning to hunt with my son-in-law & his father on his fathers land.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck this weekend.

I hunted the resident opener last weekend with a couple friends. Saturday we should have been done in less than an hour but some of us were a little rusty in our shotgunning skills. As it was we were done in 3 hours (3 of us). Sunday was a differernt story, I think it was too nice (65 + degrees) and the birds weren't in the CRP.

Tomorrow I am going out with my Daughter, Son in Law, my Nephew from Wilman Minnesota and a good friend from Wahepton North Dakota. Sounds like the weather might not be the greatest.

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

on residents 3 of us got out limit in 15 mins flat and back to the truck


----------

